# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Forum Issues and Feedback - New Server

## Pod25

On and off all day, Ive been getting DATA BASE ERROR from the forum.

Anyone else?


Moderator's Note: this thread has morphed into a discussion on the issues to fix on forum.

----------


## Tony Valko

Same here.

This is the worst I've seen it.  :EEK!:

----------


## snb

It's only for a 'day' (consisting of more than 72 hours at the moment)

----------


## JBeaucaire

We are officially on the new server. So far I've been here for an hour without a single pause, spin, hiccup.  Much better!

_(knock on wood)_

----------


## Logit

JBeaucaire

I agree. Same findings here. It's refreshing !  Tomorrow or perhaps MONDAY will be the real test when everyone is back to work (or is Monday a holiday ?).

Anyway, thank you to the owners / administrators for the move. Good job !

 :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Forum seems lots fatser (- faster - still wont fix my typos tho LOL)

----------


## AliGW

Seems lightening fast at the moment. Just done a couple of mods without any lag or errors at all. Happy days!

----------


## Doc.AElstein

My computers are fairly slow anyway, but it does appear to me to be that ExcelForum is currently as fast as I have ever had, and in the last few hours I see no noticeable difference in the speed comparing with  a couple of other Forums using  similar Software  :Smilie: 
Looking good!
*Someone tell Tony quick*! ( Edit .. Hmm - he may not get much notification...*** )


And trying to keep as optimistic as possible: It appears at first glance the Software is intact, links are still taking me where they should...and other characteristics of our ExcelForum are still with us_.... 
_....Since the server change ****E Mail Notifications are no longer working,* *** at least for me. Several new post in a couple of Threads I am subscribed to I was not notified of. And I sent a few PM’s to myself to check and I got no  Notification by Email
Also the User Control Panel is not always , or only briefly , showing new post in subscribed threads. But that was also noted recently as beginning to play up.
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=5#post4575644 
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...29#post4560129
As many newer OPs and some others rely on E mail Notifications, ( and most new OPs do not know about the User Control Panel ), then many OPs will miss responses to their Posts
But that is normal, we are used to that. 


Possibly, while they still know how, we could get a Banner about the Email Notification problem. 

Alan


EDIT Later in the Day: It is so quicker than usual that it is unerving....  :EEK!:

----------


## JBeaucaire

I have been getting the email notifications.   Tech Team has updated the WhiteList for our new server IP addresses, hopefully this resolves any further missing email notifications.

----------


## Pete_UK

The last email notification I received was at 4:16pm yesterday (my time - GMT), though there have been several responses since then to threads to which I am subscribed, so I think it is broken at the moment.

I've not had chance to try out some of the other long-standing problems, like inability to view .png files in some browsers, or the Paperclip icon not working, or leaving a blank tab in a browser following a download (there may be others...).

Pete

----------


## AlKey

I think that it would be a good idea to fix *Copy to clipboard* button and *Paper Clip* for attachments.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> The last email notification I received was at 4:16pm yesterday (my time - GMT), though there have been several responses since then to threads to which I am subscribed, so I think it is broken at the moment...



Still broken by me also. My User CP is updated OK presently.
_....





> I have been getting the email notifications.  .



Interesting. I always assumed it effected everyone the same.

----------


## JBeaucaire

I have received 2 email notices on this one thread alone in the past 10 minutes.

----------


## Pete_UK

In the past when the email notification system has not worked, it has generally caught up with itself at some point, then all the missing emails are delivered together in one batch, so that might still happen ...

Pete

----------


## JBeaucaire

All, please continue to note any observations good and bad re: the new server as well as ongoing issues with forum features.   We are compiling another punch list of these items to once again urge final resolution on them.   Any issues you have to note would be helpful to see a URL and/or a picture of the issue.  

Items at the top of the list currently:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Pete_UK

Jerry,

a few people reported the other day that clicking on New Thread in any forum automatically entered it into the Excel General forum - has that been fixed now?

Pete

----------


## AlKey

Regarding .PNG: Microsoft has abandoned it a while ago. So, what's needs to done is to remove .PNG extension from the list.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Adding a PNG pic to this thread.  Can you see this in Internet Explorer?   I can!

Grape-PNG.png

----------


## AlKey

I can see it now in Microsoft Edge browser.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

@ Pete
New Thread Button was taken out
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=6#post4576293
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=6#post4576460

@ Jerry
_1) *Can you ban this chap please*: 
He is Spamming in my Threads  :Mad:   :Wink: 
He obviously knows nothing about the rules of posting or Forum etikett!!
EDIT  18th Feb 2017:  Took out links to the Spam post from Vaibhav as Posts have been deleted. (  He has not been banned yet though! )

_2) I see the Image in Google Chrome, IE 11 , I cannot see it in IE 9

( _3) I have missed at least a dozen Notifications since yesterday, and  still not getting any )

----------


## JBeaucaire

No, I won't ban the forum owner.  All the threads belong to him.    :Wink:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> No, I won't ban the forum owner.  ...



OK, maybe just an infraction then, thanks  :Wink: 

EDIT: 18th Feb Thanks for deleting his posts

----------


## JBeaucaire

No, no infractions for posting in threads that belong to him.  (hat-tip)

----------


## jaslake

> We are officially on the new server. So far I've been here for an hour without a single pause, spin, hiccup.  Much better!
> 
> _(knock on wood)_



I agree...been on most of the day...

----------


## jaslake

> Adding a PNG pic to this thread.  Can you see this in Internet Explorer?   I can!
> 
> Attachment 501577



I see the PNG Image in Chrome, Edge and IE11...*WOW*...

----------


## Logit

Again I want to shout out a HUUUUUGE  (D. Trump) THANK YOU to the owners and everyone else working on these issues.

You deserve a steak dinner for your efforts and improving the FORUM.  Kudos !!!

So now, let me know when you want to travel to NC for your free dinner ?

 :Cool:

----------


## Logit

First my apologies about the steak dinner. I understand there isn't a good restaurant in the area.   :Mad:  

So how about a 'round on me ?

*Anyway, the MARK THIS THREAD SOLVED link is missing.*

----------


## JBeaucaire

Under the THREAD TOOLS menu above post #1.

----------


## jaslake

Appear to not be getting Email Notifications to Subscribed Thread responses...Several Threads...including this one...

----------


## Doc.AElstein

@Logit




> ,,,Anyway, the MARK THIS THREAD SOLVED link is missing.







> Under the THREAD TOOLS menu above post #1.



Hello – It is not your Thread, so you cannot mark it as solved. Anyway, I think Jerry changed the title so the  Theme is not solved. Pod25 could mark it as solved ( although it ‘aint really his Thread either Lol   http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=2#post4580754 
_......

@ John, Hi
The Email notification problem is back again *since about Friday afternoon*  (  http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=4#post4580432 http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...08#post4580436 
, A few people have noticed. Strangely Jerry seems to be getting them ??   http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...08#post4580681 
_..................

It feels really Funky , not having the  spinners and things, I bet we’ll get sentimental about it and start pining for it soon - ..  :Smilie: 
But the "Issues" will keep us .. busy

----------


## JBeaucaire

Really strange.   I just logged in and found several updated threads in my UserCP, checked my email and found an email for each one.  It's working good from my view.

The whitelist update was done about 10-12 hrs ago, so check for threads after that.  Check you spam/trash.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Make sure you do not have Compatibility View turned on any longer for this forum in Internet Explorer.   The COPY TO CLIPBOARD and SELECT TEXT icons above code boxes work for me now when I turn CV off.   Checking with the Tech Team on this officially.

----------


## AlKey

The COPY TO CLIPBOARD is working for the CODE tags but for the FORMULA they still need to be fixed.

----------


## AliGW

The paperclip icon for attachments is still broken, I notice.

----------


## jaslake

Well, you'll be pleased to know, I'm getting *NO RESPONSES* to subscribed threads *FASTER THAN*  I ever have before...*NONE...ZIPPO...ZERO*...nice fix team...gotta love it.

Although...the Forum is quicker...

----------


## Vaibhav

> Well, you'll be pleased to know, I'm getting *NO RESPONSES* to subscribed threads *FASTER THAN*  I ever have before...*NONE...ZIPPO...ZERO*...nice fix team...gotta love it.
> 
> Although...the Forum is quicker...



Jaslake
Can you please check your Spam/Trash folder once? 
If you do find the emails in there please do mark them as not spam.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Hi Vaibhav,
I do not think Email Notifications are working for many Members.
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4580432
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4580675 
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4580436 
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4580442 
We have checked our spam Folders
We are not getting Email Notifications
They have not been working since Friday afternoon, 10th February 2017
 :Frown: 

(    The Email Problem is a very Old Problem. 
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post2704574 
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post2711476 )

I do not think Email Notifications are working
ईमेल से काम नहीं कर सूचनाएं

They are not in Spam Folder
वे स्पैम फ़ोल्डर में नहीं हैं
_.....

*But since the Server change things are much quicker, and the Forum seems no longer to have access problems. Thanks!*  :Smilie: . 
Alan

----------


## jaslake

Hi Vaibhav

The emails are not in my Spam/Junk Folder...I'm simply not receiving them.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Hi Vaibhav..r.....



I doubt he'll get that John, His Email Notifications probably doesn't work !  :Wink:

----------


## xladept

Hi Doc,

I didn't get this one :Frown:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Orrin




> Hi Doc,....I didn't get this one



He was just looking at the thread for quite a while ,,,, :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pete_UK

Just to confirm what I said in Post #10, I haven't received any email notifications from the site since Friday 10/02/2017 at 4:16pm.

It seems like Jerry is the only one getting them (favouritism, or what ? !!)

Pete

----------


## xladept

I got notified for Doc's post just before Pete's - maybe it's all better now :Confused:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> I got notified for Doc's post just before Pete's - maybe it's all better now



Looks like you are on the VIP list, I am still getting none.

----------


## xladept

Well maybe it's SOCAL.  I'm just about 100 miles away from Jerry.

----------


## jaslake

For me this Thread in Commercial Services throws a Data Base Error...

http://www.excelforum.com/commercial...u-want-it.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

> For me this Thread in Commercial Services throws a Data Base Error...
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/commercial...u-want-it.html



Fixed by the Tech Team, sorry for the inconvenience.

----------


## jaslake

> Fixed by the Tech Team, sorry for the inconvenience.



Thank you Sir...

----------


## Vaibhav

> Hi Vaibhav,
> I do not think Email Notifications are working for many Members.
> http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4580432
> http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4580675 
> http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4580436 
> http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4580442 
> We have checked our spam Folders
> We are not getting Email Notifications
> They have not been working since Friday afternoon, 10th February 2017
> ...



We have changed the back-end email system to Mail-Chimp now, which is considered the best on planet vs using our own server to send the emails. 
Please let me know if this helps? 

If not please let me know a couple of threads you have subscribed to and we will further investigate this issue.

----------


## Pete_UK

I just tried and got two email notifications - one for this thread and another for another thread. None of the missing ones, though.

Pete

----------


## Logit

Vaibhav

Thank you for your dedication, perseverance and attention to all of this.

The improvements are already over the top ! It is such a pleasure to 
experience all of these positive changes.

Kudos sir !

----------


## jaslake

> We have changed the back-end email system to Mail-Chimp now, which is considered the best on planet vs using our own server to send the emails. 
> Please let me know if this helps? 
> 
> If not please let me know a couple of threads you have subscribed to and we will further investigate this issue.



I received this Notification...Thank you...hope it sticks...

----------


## Vaibhav

> I just tried and got two email notifications - one for this thread and another for another thread. None of the missing ones, though.
> 
> Pete



Okay so most probably they were getting blocked at our server! Don't think you will get the missing ones.. perhaps they have landed in the* Dark Web*.





> Vaibhav
> 
> Thank you for your dedication, perseverance and attention to all of this.
> 
> The improvements are already over the top ! It is such a pleasure to 
> experience all of these positive changes.
> 
> Kudos sir !



Hopefully we will be able to keep it up and live up to the expectations of the community! 

Thanks for the encouraging words.

----------


## Logit

The last several emails (above) were received here but went to my spam folder. For others experiencing the same issue, marking the first few incoming emails as NOT SPAM for my mail program (Yahoo) ...will that be sufficient for the remainder to go straight to the INBOX ?

Or should we be doing something more ?

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> We have changed the back-end email system to Mail-Chimp now, which is considered the best on planet vs using our own server to send the emails. 
> Please let me know if this helps? 
> If not please let me know a couple of threads you have subscribed to and we will further investigate this issue.



Hi Vaibhav
E mail Notifications now appear to be working
ई मेल सूचनाएं अब काम करने के लिए दिखाई देते हैं
_...........

Here are those two  
EmailNotificationsWorking.JPG http://imgur.com/afCOvGv
EmailNotificationsWorking.JPG
_...........

Also as Pete said:
I only have the recent two shown above
मैं केवल अब दो

I do not have the many missing ones
मैं कई लापता लोगों की जरूरत नहीं है

Alan

P.s. I am getting lots more now  :Smilie: 
EmailNotificationsWorking.JPG http://imgur.com/vCCv4nY

----------


## Doc.AElstein

E mails working.  :Smilie:  ई मेल से काम कर रहा 

 I have a new problem:  :Frown:    मैं एक नई समस्या है  :Frown: 

I cannot reply to any Thread in Google Chrome on some computers

Reply Window is broken for me in Google Chrome on some computers

CannotReplyInGoogleChrome.JPG http://imgur.com/q2dspC6 

Edit: Edit is also broken for me in Google Chrome on some computers  

CannotReplyInGoogleChrome.JPG http://imgur.com/mw3lhPp








Edit Wend 15th Feb : My Problem has gone, I did have a Google Chrom update, possibly that had some effect?? – but I had the problem *only* at ExcelForum !! ..A sort of  wild Excel Forum thing I suppose JollySpiffingGoodICanReplyAndEditNowPFtasmngPfTangChimpChampChonkVerySillyLongURLWonks.JPG http://imgur.com/IMsNWhS   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
JollySpiffingGoodICanReplyAndEditNowPFtasmngPfTangChimpChampChonkVerySillyLongURLWonks.JPG
VerySillyNameChimpyChAMPWonkyPoos.JPG

----------


## Pete_UK

Yes, I've received some more notifications while I have been off-line.

One thing I have noticed is that the URL to the thread is now much longer, i.e.:

This thread is located at:
http://mandrillapp.com/track/click/3...NDk4ZlwiXX0ifQ

whereas it used to be something like:

This thread is located at:
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...4&goto=newpost

and if I click on the (longer) URL I see mandrillapp.com briefly before it redirects to Excel Forum.

Another change (it happened for two threads) is that I got notifications for two successive responses, whereas I only used to get a notification for the first response (until I re-visited the site).

Pete

EDIT: actually, in the email notification that first URL was much longer, but it shortened itself when I posted here, so the effect is lost a bit.

Pete

----------


## Pete_UK

> ...Another change (it happened for two threads) is that I got notifications for two successive responses, whereas I only used to get a notification for the first response (until I re-visited the site)...



Actually, this might be a bit spurious. On further examination, Ford had posted a reply to both threads at 6:55 (my time) and I logged out at about that time, but it might have been after Ford had posted and I didn't notice. Then the subsequent posts in those threads would have been notified to me.

Pete

----------


## Doc.AElstein

I think Email Notifications are more or less OK now. I have had quite a few. 




> ...
> One thing I have noticed is that the URL to the thread is now much longer, i.e.:
> ..and if I click on the (longer) URL I see mandrillapp.com briefly before it redirects to Excel Forum.....



Yeh, a weird thing
LongLink.jpg http://imgur.com/izze0Qa 
http://mandrillapp.com/track/click/30095444/www.excelforum.com?p=eyJzIjoiZVpQczBJd016Ymo5Y0pOaDZ4R3VJVFVNWmd3IiwidiI6MSwicCI6IntcInVcIjozMDA5NTQ0NCxcInZcIjox
Maybe something to do with this. 



> We have changed the back-end email system to Mail-Chimp now, which is considered the best on planet vs using our own server to send the emails......



......बिस्किट बैरलmandrillChimpAMPappWilyPooWonkPftangP-tangOLEWigywamDuMollyWollyBiscuitBarrel.........Since the change today, ( Email Redirect ChimpCHAMP Wonk Whatever ) ,  I have to reply on my old Internet Explorer 9 as Google Chrome throws a Paddy if I try to Reply or Edit. Maybe some redirecting Wonky thing, but all in all the Server change and probably The Email fix seems positive  :Smilie:

----------


## jaslake

Please translate into spoken word...no clue what this says...





> I think Email Notifications are more or less OK now. I have had quite a few. 
> 
> Yeh, a weird thing
> LongLink.jpg http://imgur.com/izze0Qa 
> http://mandrillapp.com/track/click/30095444/www.excelforum.com?p=eyJzIjoiZVpQczBJd016Ymo5Y0pOaDZ4R3VJVFVNWmd3IiwidiI6MSwicCI6IntcInVcIjozMDA5NTQ0NCxcInZcIjox
> Maybe something to do with this. ......बिस्किट बैरलmandrillChimpAMPappWilyPooWonkPftangP-tangOLEWigywamDuMollyWollyBiscuitBarrel.........Since the change today, ( Email Redirect ChimpCHAMP Wonk Whatever ) ,  I have to reply on my old Internet Explorer 9 as Google Chrome throws a Paddy if I try to Reply or Edit. Maybe some redirecting Wonky thing, but all in all the Server change and probably The Email fix seems positive

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Please translate into spoken word...no clue what this says...



Here you go, John:  :Wink: 

I think Email Notifications are more or less OK now. I have had quite a few. 


As for this:




> ...
> One thing I have noticed is that the URL to the thread is now much longer, i.e.:
> ..and if I click on the (longer) URL I see mandrillapp.com briefly before it redirects to Excel Forum.....



Yeh, a weird thing
LongLink.jpg http://imgur.com/izze0Qa 
http://mandrillapp.com/track/click/30095444/www.excelforum.com?p=eyJzIjoiZVpQczBJd016Ymo5Y0pOaDZ4R3VJVFVNWmd3IiwidiI6MSwicCI6IntcInVcIjozMDA5NTQ0NCxcInZcIjox
Maybe it has something to do with this: 



> We have changed the back-end email system to Mail-Chimp now, which is considered the best on planet vs using our own server to send the emails......



Since the Email System Change  I have had to  to reply on my old Internet Explorer 9 as in Google Chrome I cannot seem  to Reply or Edit. Maybe it is some sort of  redirecting Problem.
But all in all the Server change and probably The Email fix seems positive

----------


## jaslake

Thank you Doc...seems pretty direct...

----------


## xladept

I downloaded an OP's Example file and got it but also a white screen :EEK!:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

~~ 



> ~~~~I downloaded an OP's Example file and got it but also a white screen  ~~~~



. Well Mr White Orrin ...
Well, I am wondering if maybe you are not telling us that you did a little white tidle on it like the white Tiddly trick you do in your signature? ? ?  ~ ~~~~
 :Smilie:  
_.............................

Long URL’s
This will not be a concern for most, but those long new Links, can use up a lot of characters. A way around that is to use the Imgur possibility:
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4156116
http://tinyurl.com/ 
For example this_.. http://mandrillapp.com/track/click/30095444/www.excelforum.com?p=eyJzIjoiSE5sVmhYOXhqQlplLW5xMlhZRXc1R2lWd1FZIiwidiI6MSwicCI6IntcInVcIjozMDA5NTQ0NCxcInZcIjoxLFwidXJsXCI6XCJodHRwOlxcXC9cXFwvd3d3LmV4Y2VsZm9ydW0uY29tXFxcL3RoZS13YXRlci1jb29sZXJcXFwvMTE3MjcwOC1mb3J1bS1pc3N1ZXMtYW5kLWZlZWRiYWNrLW5ldy1zZXJ2ZXItbmV3LXBvc3QuaHRtbFwiLFwiaWRcIjpcImUyMTgxYjIzZWU2ZjRjNDZiMjUzNWQ0YjM0MmVlMmM3XCIsXCJ1cmxfaWRzXCI6W1wiN2FiYmM4M2Y0Nzk3M2MwNDZmYTM1MTEzNGIxMWFjYWRmZjc2NDk4ZlwiXX0ifQ
or
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-cooler/1172708-forum-issues-and-feedback-new-server-5.html#post4582215 
_..Can be reduced to
http://tinyurl.com/OrrinIsWhite TiddleyPoosWonkWhite
or
https://tinyurl.com/LittleWhiteIsOrrin 
Of course it adds an extra level of redirection, and reliance on an external source.... like Image links I use...but since the change yesterday I must......
_.................because...

Can’t Reply or Edit ( My little Problem  मैं एक नई समस्या है  http://tinyurl.com/MySmallTinyProblem )
_______________(  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )
_....., since about the time of the New Email Notification, I still cannot Reply to or Edit any Posts at Excel Forum when using Google Chrome.          On other Forums using similar software I have no problem. Sometimes I can get as far as this, then it freezes. 
FrozenEdit.jpg http://imgur.com/B9c5USu 
The noticeable changed characteristic that I always see NOW  is that all or most of the  Edit Icons have vanished for me in my Google Chrome. I am still using Vista. On a Win 7 computer that i can sometimes use, Google Chrome is still letting me reply and edit posts and all icons etc. are there. 
It is not a major problem for me immediately as my old Internet Explorer 9, IE 9,  still lets me reply or Edit
Images do not work often on My IE 9, but I expect that is something to do with the older Browser stuff generally not keeping up ... on IE 11 all is well with images. But then on the computer with IE 11 I have no problem with Google chrome either. 
So IE 9 will probably stop working eventually. It is already quite slow. It crashes and freezes  a lot. I can only get out of that by restarting my computer  :Frown: 

_.................

Don’t tell what old version you use, OR THE SPAMMERS WILL GET YOU BY THE VBULLARDS IN!
Another small change I noticed , probably not important: Tthe version of the current vBulletin software is no longer shown at the bottom of the ExcelForum Window. At the bottom you see this now:_..
vBulletinGone.JPG http://imgur.com/98DDfvi 
_..It used to look similar to this, as it still does by other Forums using similar vBulletin software:
EFoxvBulletin.JPG http://imgur.com/prfe4H9 
MrEvBulletin.JPG http://imgur.com/POBwl1N 
_.. I have heard it is sensible not to let Spammers know the version you use, _..
https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/about-...ml#post4701427 
_..especially when it is an older one. It was shows as ________ – obviously I  will not say it then..  :Wink:  – All in all things are looking up, so lets hope the vBULLARDS spammers do not have another go like they did this time last year. 

Alan





Edit Wend 15th Feb : My Problem has gone, I did have a Google Chrom update, possibly that had some effect?? – but I had the problem *only* at ExcelForum !! ..A sort of  wild Excel Forum thing I suppose JollySpiffingGoodICanReplyAndEditNowPFtasmngPfTangChimpChampChonkVerySillyLongURLWonks.JPG http://imgur.com/IMsNWhS

----------


## AliGW

For what it's worth (and I haven't read the whole thread, Alan), I won't click on shortened URLs. I like to see where a link is pointing to before I click on it: cloaked URLs are always treated as suspicious by me.  :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Good point...   but...
I just noticed that you can set up that the TinyURL site first tells you first where it would redirect you
TinyTellsYou.JPG http://imgur.com/plEUQJ7 

Then you can tell him if you want it. ( As always the price is that he can look at your intimacies The _preview feature requires cookies to be enabled in your web browser_.  )
TellTinyIfYouWantIt.jpg http://imgur.com/rY3JWDe 

( ...... I guess if one has clicked on ExcelForum in the last year then you have probably been redirected and spammed and hacked and infected like jolly Billy Ho anyway.. :Frown:   :Smilie:  ...)



'_-EDIT: Good "*Point*ing point"  :Smilie: 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Arkadi

Is it just me?  I found at first things were great, and while I never get any database errors or the like, the page usually takes quite long to load.

----------


## AliGW

No slowness here - like greased lightning!

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Is it just me?  I found at first things were great, and while I never get any database errors or the like, the page usually takes quite long to load.



My computers are pretty slow anyway, but I am still getting good fast responses all the time...

----------


## Pete_UK

> ... the page usually takes quite long to load...



It might be that you have other processes running in the background, like your Anti-virus is scanning files, or a backup taking place.

Since I upgraded to Windows 10 last year, the hard disc light seems to be on much more than it used to, so I suspect there are other things going on that I'm not really aware of (yes, I know I can check Task Manager).

Pete

----------


## Arkadi

Thank you all for the feedback, upon further testing I am finding that most sites are quite slow on my end, I may have to head to the server room and reboot some of the network equipment.

----------


## CAntosh

Anyone else having email notification issues again?  I was receiving them yesterday, but today... nothing, despite a few active threads.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Anyone else having email notification issues again?  I was receiving them yesterday, but today... nothing, despite a few active threads.



I have had many Notifications Today. No issues
I just sent you a Private Message .
See if you get notification per Email of that.
Alan

P.s.
You might want to check out this Thread also:
Another user had issues that appeared unusual and different to the Email notifications problems that most of us sometimes have:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post4560129

----------


## CAntosh

Thanks for investigating, Alan.  No luck so far.  My email settings are correct and unchanged from yesterday, when everything was working.  Unfortunately, I had my private message notifications off until a minute ago, so I'm still not sure if those are working.  

I've been using my "Subscriptions" tab in Settings to keep an eye on my active threads all morning, so I'm not stuck, just... inconvenienced.  I'll give it some time, maybe the problem's exit will be as mysterious as its arrival.

Craig

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Craig




> ...  Unfortunately, I had my private message notifications off until a minute ago, so I'm still not sure if those are working. ...



PM Test 3 just sent
 :Smilie: 
Alan

----------


## CAntosh

> Hi Craig
> 
> PM Test 3 just sent
> 
> Alan



*crickets*

Maybe my office's IT guy is trying to make me more productive...

----------


## Doc.AElstein

@ Craig
Just occurred to me that I had a few duplicated notifications a few hours ago, that is to say more than one Notification for a single Reply in a Thread. I don’t have any sort of spam filter. Maybe if you have some sort of a spam Filter it might chuck out Emails if they are duplicates. Often the advice given is to check a “spam folder”, if you have one. ...

----------


## CAntosh

@Alan

No such luck.  I'm calling it a day, but thanks again for your efforts thus far.  Fingers crossed for tomorrow...

Craig

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Goodnight  :Smilie: 

EDIT 1: Thanks for the Rep thingy
EDIT 2: ExcelForum is a little slower then other Forums with similar software, just now, a small spinner sometimes,  but no big deal, still much better then before Server change :-) ( I can't post here much so it does not effect me too much_........
'_-  _......... EDIT PS BTW: I still can't Reply or Edit on my main computer :-( 
'_- Dead *Reply* window, no Icons and Endlesss spinner when I hit *Reply* or *Edit* Button 
StillShutOut.jpg    http://imgur.com/G7bFoRF 
EDIT 4: Still a bit slow at ExcelForum just now...this morning



Edit Wend 15th Feb : My Problem has gone, I did have a Google Chrom update, possibly that had some effect?? – but I had the problem *only* at ExcelForum !! ..A sort of  wild Excel Forum thing I suppose

----------


## Doc.AElstein

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  An Issue, An issue, Issue..... Gesundheit




> All, please continue to note ....as well as ongoing issues with forum features.



_1) Not a big issue but  , not a big Forum for Issues, 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
you could probably make unstuck this so it goes , or unclose and transfer this Thread to it_...
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...or-issues.html
IssueForumForIssueIssueGesundheits.JPG http://imgur.com/pUkqTNM 
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ut-locked.html

( _2) There is also a Sub Forum for suggestions and comments. It seems to have been mostly overlooked for a few years. ...  maybe people with ideas could be linked there, or that Sub Forum should be done away with..
http://www.excelforum.com/exceltip-c...s-suggestions/ )

 :Smilie: 
EDIT: _3)  It may be that the first post in the Thread linked in _1) above may be talking about the Sub Forum mentioned in _2).. If so, then it seems most people like me have overlooked that...... Who knows, if we had posted there in the last year then Vaibhav might have seen it, as he started the Thread and the Sub Forum for that...



> _We have created a forum for issues in navigating the forum. Please feel free to post them here as individual threads, so we can mark them as solved once each issue is fixed....You can also put forth suggestions for improvement. ..I would suggest - if its a issue, you can name your thread as "Issue - xxxx" or if Improvement then "Improvement - xxxx"_.



Posssibly a bit of clarity here  could be useful. 



( ExcelForum a little bit slower Today )

----------


## AlKey

This morning forum seems to be much slower than a day before. Not sure why :Frown:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> This morning forum seems to be much slower than a day before. Not sure why



Yep, I only notice though  if I compare with other Forums. 
It is still a lot better than it was....  _Not sure why_ ???  - is it not obvious. All are friends are cominng back so the Forum is being well used  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Pete_UK

Yes, I began to notice it last night - slightly longer times between clicking a button and getting some action, with the spinner going around. Only a few seconds each time, and certainly not as bad as before, but noticeable compared with the last few days.

This morning it seemed slower still. Maybe the indexes are beginning to fill up.

Pete

----------


## AliGW

Yes, it's slower today. Slippery slope ...  :Frown:

----------


## Pete_UK

Yes, definitely slower now.

Pete

----------


## jaslake

Any feed back from Tech Team *WHY* it's slower?  Is it going to persist or is something going on in the background to cause this?

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Right now it’s the fastest on the Net




'_-  _Excel Forum you’re like , well a sort of a  Wild thing.  _...
_...  Sometimes  ..You make my heart SCREAM!!!.. .. _..
_...You make everything.. well...      Grooooovy
Excel Forum I think I love you.. _..
_..But..   I wanna know for sure.   ..So..     Come on,  please load  me right  ...
_....     Ahh...... I love you   _________  x                   (   मैं तुमसे प्यार करता हूँ    x   )
http://listenonrepeat.com/watch/?v=H...s_-_Wild_Thing 
_

----------


## jaslake

Well, it's *BACK!!!*  Previewing the reply empties the Reply Box...didn't on this one???

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Well, it's *BACK!!!*  Previewing the reply empties the Reply Box....



That one, never went away, John

----------


## Pete_UK

I just received 3 email notifications for Post #7 in this thread:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post4583576

Maybe it IS the start of Ali's "Slippery Slope" !!

Pete

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> ...aybe it IS the start of Ali's "Slippery ...



..well you never know,.. but ...  after the little “slow spell” it sprang into life and it sho0ts up quicker than most since then for me.. My “dead” Reply/ Edit window problem in Google Chrome has gone now ... :-)  ... .. It may have been a strange browser problem, but I had it no where other than ExcelForum...   just another  well...  Wild ExcelForum thing.. I suppose.

----------


## XL&ME

The problem when downloading a file is back again. It shows up as attachment.php again.

----------


## FDibbins

> The problem when downloading a file is back again. It shows up as attachment.php again.



I have raised this with the tech team.
Can you provide a link to the thread that did that for you?

----------


## AliGW

Seems a bit quicker this morning - I wonder if things will slow down again during the course of today?

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

I'm on  a flakey www connection, in Hue.  But.  By comparison with its past performance when at home... it's a dream!!  No issues so far; but only limited time here.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Late last night it was occasionally a bit slow. I am permanently on a slow flaky system, but apart from the short period yesterday it is still going like Billy Ho, almost seems a bit quicker than other Forums with similar vBulletin software. 
_.._______________________

I was still a bit puzzled about the “Forum for Issues” Sub Forum, apparently created by “Vaibhav Kakkar“  himself ??? – ..... http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=6#post4583303 ... 



> ..created forum for issues .... name  thread as "Issue - xxxx"



the idea seemed sound, probably the thing  just got forgotten about. It seems to be what Jerry suggested in this Thread     http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4580696 
 Perhaps it just needs to be reminded about? / co ordinated a bit??
 I just posted in it with a minor Forum Issue, the one John mentioned again, _“Vanishing Reply Window on......_  http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...45#post4584445 
It is not a major issue as the “work  a rounds” are easy. I  just thought it was worth trying that Sub Forum out

----------


## XL&ME

> I have raised this with the tech team.
> Can you provide a link to the thread that did that for you?



Here is a link to a file that shows the attachment.php. This happens whenever I click on download a sample file.

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1174179

Thank you for your interest.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

___ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): _____________________________ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Here is a link to a file that shows the attachment.php. This happens whenever I click on download a sample file........



Have you seen this Thread ? http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...hment-php.html
and this one:
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1170626



> Originally Posted by Pete_UK
> 
> 
> solve it by changing the Compatibility Settings in IE11......
> 
> 
> 
> This happened to me earlier in the week in IE11.  Apparently there was an update and Compatibility View was disabled for Excel Forum.  Re-enabled Compatibility View and all was well.



Are you using Internet Explorer?
If so it is a compatibility thingy

IE11Comp_xlsx.        http://imgur.com/iaSEu6K
IE11NoComp_php       http://imgur.com/HWrN07e
CompatibilityThingy.jpg       http://imgur.com/OOA8Mjj
Compatibility123.JPG

p h p, ?  . png    It's dynamite I will   ___   if ya know what I mean           
http://listenonrepeat.com/watch/?v=p...DC_with_lyrics

----------


## XL&ME

Yes I am using IE on Windows 7 machine.

For years I was able to download files without having to change the filename and extension. Then maybe a couple of months ago I had to start renaming the download file name and extension from attachment.php to a proper Excel filename and extension. 

Maybe starting Tuesday and part of Wednesday I could again download a file with the proper name and extension. Then sometime on Wednesday it switched back to attachment.php.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Yes I am using IE on Windows 7 machine. ..For years I was able to download files without having to change the filename and extension. Then maybe a couple of months ago I had to start renaming.....



 Yep, it seems that a few things are Wild  and quirky  at ExcelForum. Things go on and off and effect things that do not affect others. It seems things are forgotten to be done when they change things. Other more boring sites get all their settings right so these little things do not come up as often.

It was the same for a few days with me:  I could not get to Reply and Edit in my Google Chrome for a few days . Then I re installed Google Chrome and it got over it. I only needed to do that to sort the problem out for ExcelForum. It makes ExcelForum what it is really, - arousing and not boring.  
It is a Wild thing... http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=6#post4583598 

_.....
I think I could always download normally before in Internet Explorer. Then when I tried the File you referenced, I  got the attachment.php thing.  I did the compatibility thing and then I got it OK as .xlsx
I do not need to do that anywhere else. 





> .... Then sometime on Wednesday it switched back to attachment.php.



Interesting, - that was about the time I could start *Reply*ing and *Edit*ing posts again in Google Chrome, so they probably were changing things..  :Smilie: .  I guess if they change something back I will be  shut out on my Google chrome again... _ExcelForum.. I think I love you._.   x

EDIT 1: Changing the compatibility thing does not effect me seeing .png Images in IE 11 - I still can see Jerry's Grapes, .. - If you pardon the expression  :Smilie: 
 http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=2#post4580707 
EDIT 2: I just rechecked and can see Jerry's Grapes in any compatibility mode in Internet Explorer *9* ( I could'nt originally )
 :Smilie:  :Smilie: 


EDIT 3 Hey I got the 100th Post. What do I get for it?

----------


## XL&ME

Doc.AElstein,

Thanks for taking the time to explain to me what might be happening. Hopefully something will be changed in the future whereby you can use IE to download files without having to change the file name and file extension.

----------


## jaslake

Hi XL&ME

For Excel Forum run IE in Compatibility Mode...that should fix your issue.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Thanks.



Yous welcome  :Smilie: 
Alan

P.s.




> ....whereby you can use IE to download files* without having* to change the file name and file extension.




Did you understand that if you *change the compatibility* mode then* you do not have to change* the file name and file extension??
--- : check out the screenshots from post #98:- http://imgur.com/HWrN07e



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


EDIT: Like John said:



> For Excel Forum run IE in Compatibility Mode...that should fix your issue.

----------


## XL&ME

Doc,

I have now changed IE to run in compatibility mode for Excel Forum. The first attachment I tried to download, it came in correctly. Thanks again for your assistance.

----------


## AlKey

Has anyone have a problem editing post? When I attempted to edit I am presented with a blank post :Frown:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi AlKey,




> ...When I attempted to edit I am presented with a blank post...




That's an old issue, been around for ages I think. It is a bit inconsistent so you do not always notice it. - - I dropped a note about it here yesterday
http://www.excelforum.com/exceltip-c...ens-when_.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4584448 
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4583303

' _ - The post I made yesterday summarises the issues and *also gives some work a rounds*. Having the work a rounds means that it  is not such a big problem. Sometoimes it comes up or not randomly for the same Post. This makes it very difficult to trace. *EF Management* did try once, but they found the problem dificult to duplicate:       http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4376663 
' _ - I notice it most for longer Posts. But it is a very inconsistent problem. 
' _ - Bottom line: *I do not think it has got any worse since the new server.*. So probably not a server Issue.


It has been with us for so long, and brought up so much without ,  that I expect it may not be fixed. I use the dis advantage to an advantage: If I want to edit and repost the whole post, then it is an advantage if the reply window is emptied on hitting *Edit*. On the occaisions that that does not occur, then Hitting *Go Advanced* will usually do the trick  :Smilie: 
It is getting quite popular to prepare replies in Word, then copy across. One would then edit in Word and recopy across, so in such a case, is the vanishing reply window more of an advantage  :Smilie: 
 http://www.excelforum.com/developmen...ml#post4582901  

Alan

----------


## CAntosh

> We have changed the back-end email system to Mail-Chimp now, which is considered the best on planet vs using our own server to send the emails. 
> Please let me know if this helps? 
> 
> If not please let me know a couple of threads you have subscribed to and we will further investigate this issue.



I'm not sure where the best place to pursue email notification issues would be, but this seems like the most direct invitation I can find, so hopefully the powers that be are monitoring this thread:  

I have not received email or PM notifications since February 13th.  They are not in my junk folder and my settings have not changed.  Threads that I am subscribed to include (among others) this thread and, most recently, this one: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...unique-id.html

I've been able to track my discussions through the subscriptions list on User CP, but I find that inconvenient.  I much prefer an instant notification when JohnTopley provides a perfect, concise solution just as I'm giving my own mess a final once-over.  

I received some investigatory help last week from Doc.AElstein, but the problem persists.  If anyone knows of a better place to post this issue, please let me know.  Otherwise I'll continue to cross my fingers and make the appropriate sacrifices to the Gods.

----------


## FDibbins

CAntosh, I will ask the TT to check this thread/post

----------


## CAntosh

Thanks, Ford.  Given the timing, the issue is likely related to the server and/or Mail-Chimp switch, so hopefully it'll go away as the wrinkles get ironed out, but I was feeling like a squeaky wheel this morning...

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*A small Hiccup?* ( Since about Midday English time Today )

Spinner on *Edit*
 Had a few spinners *on Edit*ing, -  endless loading after hitting *Edit* –  ( gave up waiting after several minutes – all time record! , but the old work around to re navigate to post still cures that one. *But also noticed that a quick refresh after sending Edit also cures it* )

Strange things showing at the top and messed up stuff
And these strange things at the top when looking at UserCp, ( Settings , User control panel  , http://www.excelforum.com/usercp.php ):
OopsWhatIsThis.JPG http://imgur.com/BjV8Ekg 
OopsWhatIsThis.JPG
( Edit:      Another user just posted something about this "Garbage on his  Screen" and spinner wheel going on and on.. http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...my-screen.html   )

And some things all messed up, - Here my Private Messaging ( PM ) Windows all messed up
StuffMessedUp.jpg http://imgur.com/4w06aBs 
StuffMessedUp.JPG

If you *Go Advanced* after *Edit* or after *Reply*, then  it is quite a mess. There were some oustanding issues in those areas. Possibly someone is looking at those, and as a side efffect we are experincing these strange things just now, ..

( All The above problems both by me on Internet Explorer and Google Chrome )
_..._____

Otherwise things still going well for most people I think   :Smilie:   . All the above problems ( Other than the spinner )  are not seen when navigating the main Forums and just following Threads, answering etc.. so many may not be aware of these new Gremlins.... 
_.____________________


*@  CAntosh* ( Craig )
Hi Craig
For what it’s worth, I just sent myself and you a PM , just another confirmation for you I expect that it is still broken for you..  my Email Notification  of the PM I sent myself at the same time  came in very quickly....( quite difficult for me to sent a PM – I have to guess where to write stuff, as my PM window is messed up  - it has only been messed up like that since about Dinnertime, English time, - this morning I had no messed up PM windows or other strange stuff )

Alan

----------


## AlKey

Here is what I get this morning
When clicking on New Post, What's New Private Messages 
Deprecated.JPG

Strict Standards.JPG

----------


## Pete_UK

Yeah, I'm getting the same, AlKey.

Pete

----------


## AlKey

=(New server - old problems)+new problems

----------


## Arkadi

Another issue... clicking on "My Posts" gives an error...

MyPosts error.png

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Another issue... clicking on "My Posts" gives an error.......



Clicking on many of the Buttons give similar issues.
Many of the Buttons and similar features etc. have been exhibiting similar garbage giving similar  issues since the start of the current Hiccup around MidDay( English time ) Today
Generally starting out from the Home side     http://www.excelforum.com/ http://imgur.com/CvCextI  and navigating from there is reasonably well behaved.

----------


## Logit

I can't access anything unless I receive an email with a link to the thread. Then I can only access that single thread posting.

Grrrr ......    :Mad:

----------


## Logit

I can't access anything unless I receive an email with a link to the thread. Then I can only access that single thread posting.

Grrrr ......    :Mad:

----------


## Logit

Oh good !  Double postings !

And error messages !

And blank screens !

Oh my !

 :EEK!:

----------


## Logit

Oh good !  Double postings !

And error messages !

And blank screens !

Oh my !

 :EEK!:

----------


## Pete_UK

@Logit,

if you click on an individual Forum from the Home page (i.e "General", or "Functions & Formulas" you can get a normal-looking screen, from which you can select individual threads (but only from that forum, so you need to repeat).

And if you submit a post and get the "please wait for 30 seconds" message, you can ignore this and just click back on Forum to get to the Home page again (and thus avoid the double-posting errors).

Hope this helps.

Pete

EDIT: P.S. Does the EF Management even know about these errors? I haven't seen anything from them (to apologise ...)

----------


## Logit

VBA workarounds = wonderful  (no error)

Excel Forum workarounds = frustration  "Type Mismatch. Please be sure you are accessing the correct URL before proceeding !"

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> .. Does the EF Management even know about these errors? .



I noticed coincidentally that the owner was reviewing some of the Posts from Today’s issues a few minutes ago... .
Shortly after this there was a short pause when the Forum was unavailable.

Now all seems Jolly spiffy Billy Ho Good again  :Smilie: 

ForumModifications.jpg ??   http://imgur.com/ELmGaWd

----------


## FDibbins

To all members - there was an unexpected auto-update today that caused problems with server.  From the Tech Team...




> Okay so the version of PHP on our server got upgraded to the latest version automatically.
> And this depreciated a lot of custom code we had on the forum
> trying to get back the old version of PHP on the server.



Seems to be resolved now, just got this from them...




> issue is sorted! in the morning we will put a permanent patch to ensure that the auto update does not happen again.



I am putting this up as a sticky for a while

----------


## AlKey

Thank you Ford for the update :Wink:

----------


## Arkadi

Thanks for the info Fdibbins  :Smilie:

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

> EDIT: P.S. Does the EF Management even know about these errors? I haven't seen anything from them (to apologise ...)



Pete, you seem to be as optimistic as you are good in Excel  :Smilie:

----------


## Montana2014

I am not able to create a new thread as it keeps giving the error that I am using html code and there isn't any.

And I guess we are not able to delete posts.

----------


## Montana2014

I am not able to create a new thread as it keeps giving the error that I am using html code and there isn't any. I tried wrapping the =IF statement on code tags and that did not work either.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Montana




> ... I guess we are not able to delete posts.



Correct,  you cannot delete posts, but you can ask a Moderator or Administrator to do it for you, should there be a good reason. Contact them by Private message, ( PM ) - http://imgur.com/DgCnaDg 
 ( Remember to give a link to the Thread or Post ( copied from the Browser URL Bar ) and give the Post Number. )
Alternatively Hit the *Report* Button ( Next to the *Add Reputation*  Button on the Post you want deleted and contact them that way.






> I am not able to create a new thread as it keeps giving the error that I am using html code and there isn't any. I tried wrapping the =IF statement on code tags and that did not work either....I am not able to create a new thread as it keeps giving the error that I am using html code and there isn't any



Some character combinations are not liked by the Firewall. They generate a type of error that mentions often use of HTML, even if you are not intentionally or seemingly doing so. Check out these Threads for examples of those instances and work a rounds. 
The most common problem is the case of you trying to post  a *<* followed by some characters. One solution is to simply add a space after the *<* , but there are other work a rounds to that  and other  work a rounds associated with other problems. 

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...41#post4412541 
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4295092 
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4226385 
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4283991 
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...-a-thread.html 
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4520072 
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4502342 


Alan
 :Smilie: 

P.s. It generally does not help any problem to wrap anything in code tags ( Not even HTML Tags *< >* for the "< followed by characters" problem )

----------


## Montana2014

Doc,

Thanks as putting a space between the < solved the no post issue.

Terry

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Am I mistaken, or is the Copy To Clipboard button currently working in Google Chrome. It does for me. ( In Internet Explorer, IE 9 and IE 11 it is not working).

( Yesterday, I put a suggestion into the Google translator,  that they put in a  Copy To Clipboard button ( as something’s, like Urdu and the such are rather difficult to copy as it selects in weird directions ) )
Today a new Button was there  :Smilie:   
Alan
 :Smilie: 

ForumModifications.jpg ??   http://imgur.com/ELmGaWd

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*Hi Terry.*




> ...... Thanks... putting a space between the < solved the no post issue...



you is welcome, thanks for letting us know
*Alan*
P.s. The "Black space trick" will allow you to post a formula including a *<* without a space ( details in the referenced Thread posts ).  It allows you to use rude words as well. But we don't do that....  much
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smilie: 
=IF(mvr_Sheet!$M$4:$M$43<bv_Sheet!$M$4:$M$43,"Yes","No")

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> ....please continue to note any observations good and bad re: the new server as well as ongoing issues with forum features.   We are compiling another punch list of these items to once again urge final resolution on them.   Any issues you have to note would be helpful to see a URL and/or a picture of the issue.  ....



@ Jerry, _..  It just occurred to me that a major issue is still the problem that access is restricted for some Members due to ExcelForum being regarded as unsafe.  (   http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4399923 http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...mpromised.html     ). -  I am not sure if that is within the control of ExcelForum to influence ??  Even Ford , I think possibly can only get limited access for this reason ??

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

So far.... so good.  No issues at all.  Here's hopi g that users and former regulars return in ever greater numbers.

----------


## Pete_UK

I think the email notification system is still a bit flakey. Sometimes I get the notification some hours after a reply was posted, and there have been a few instances where I have received a notification of a later response (after I have visited the thread again) BEFORE an earlier response, so they are out of synch.

Pete

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> .. email notification system is still a bit flakey. ....... out of synch.......



Yes , that may be another thing to explain some earlier inconsistencies you had..  http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4582090 _....  _...There can be some inconsistent out of synch characteristics. They are very difficult to predict and probably change from time to time... It is influenced by exactly when things are done / looked at by you and others. ( But I have seen this at other sites also). 
I think I have always noticed this, not more so recently.  
The net effect is that a situation can arise where the system “thinks”, you have not visited recently when in fact you have. The system then thinks wrongly that this situation is valid ....”...... _There may also be other replies, but  you will not receive any more notifications until you visit the forum again..._...”.....This occasionally happens and you can mistakenly think that Email notification have completely stopped working again. As always even when E mail notifications appear mostly to be working, a quick look down your subscribed Threads in the user CP is always a good idea,  it’s one of those things you frequently have to remind newer members about..  http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post4560129  .. along with telling them that the paper clip icon does not work...lol...

Alan
P.s.1
( My recent Email notifications have all been spot on, and response from OPs suggest they got prompt notification....but there were periods before when all was well. I expect it will always be a bit flakey  sometimes..  )

P.s.2 *@ Pete:* 
I edit this once,
then a second time,
then a third time...  just to see if you get three notidfications.... ( I think we tried this once before, and usually it did not induce multiple notifications.. just thought while I was here I would check how the new "Chimp ChAMP system" handles that .. 
*How was the notification for you on this post,* *Pete?* - I sent it at exacly 11.19, and the last edit here a few minutes later....
( and did some typo editing about 15mins after original post ( Edit 4 )

----------


## Pete_UK

Well, we are an hour behind you, Alan, so the post above shows 10:19 and my email notification shows the same time, so in this case (and, indeed, in most cases) the notification was instant. I have never received notifications of edited posts.

Here's an example of my earlier comment - in this thread:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post4593195

I received notification of Post #7 (timed on the board at 21:48 on 22/02/2017) at the same time it was posted, but I got the notification for Post #4 at 00:16 on 23/02/2017 (on the board at 19:37 on 22/02/2017) and for Post #3 at 03:51 on 23/02/2017 (on the board at 18:52 on 22/02/2017). There were other out-of-synch notifications (for other threads) at that time - I could give some more examples, but it takes a while to keep checking back and forth with two tabs open.

Also, yesterday I received a few double-notifications on a few different threads, which is why I said the system is still a bit flakey - not anything to bother me too much, though.

Pete

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Pete, ( I got pretty well instant notification of your reply )




> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post4593195
> _ .. notification of Post #7  at time it was posted, . on the board at 21:48 on 22/02/2017)
> _ .. notification fo Post #4 at 00:16 on *23/*02/2017 (on the board at 19:37 on 22/02/2017)
> _ .. ------ and for Post #3 at 03:51 on *23/*02/2017 .(on the board at 18:52 on 22/02/2017)...



Interesting, maybe *that ( .... .few instances where I have received a notification of a later response (after I have visited the thread again) BEFORE an earlier response.  )  is a new* one.. good for the record.  :Smilie:  ( maybe a sort of flushing out after the event )

----------


## Pete_UK

> ... Interesting, maybe ... is a new one ... good for the record ...



Well, you seem to have taken on the role of repository for these strange quirks !! < bg >

Pete

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Done.  :Smilie:   http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4583317 


 http://www.dictionary.com/browse/reposit

----------


## Pete_UK

Thanks for adding that, Alan - as I said, it doesn't bother me too much, although since my earlier posting I've had a few late notifications of about 30 to 60 minutes delay (no out-of-synch ones though).

You seem to enjoy scatological references.

Pete

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Here is a minor issue that is possibly new since the new Server*: “Edited Posts are not accurately updated”*, ( sometimes ).
 It does not seem to occur too often and there appears a work a round. So no major issue ( yet ).
  I just Reprosited  ( .. in the toilet, and also: 
 here: http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4595052 

 :Smilie:

----------


## CAntosh

Does anyone know if the new MailChimp email service is particularly aggressive in blocking certain domain names?  I've been without email notifications since the site switched to MailChimp on Feb. 13th, so I recently tried switching my notification address to a Hotmail account, and everything worked perfectly.  When I tried to switch it back to my earlier (work) account... still nothing.  I didn't receive the activation email, so I was effectively locked out from contributing.  I work for a nonprofit, so I wouldn't think our domain name would raise any red flags or spam alerts, but I'm curious to know if anyone has any insight into how MailChimp works.  Is it possible that MailChimp has a stricter security standard than its predecessor and my work address (whosis@myorg.net) simply failed the test?  Is... is my organization secretly evil?

----------


## FDibbins

CAntosh, I have never used that, but I will push this to the TT for you

----------


## CAntosh

> CAntosh, I have never used that, but I will push this to the TT for you



Thanks, Ford.  Based on Vaibhav's earlier post (#49), I think the entire site is using MailChimp now.  I'm just trying to diagnose why my email notifications didn't make the cut.  I'm getting used to tracking my subscriptions, so it's not a big deal.  Just curious.

----------


## FDibbins

This is the response I have so far...




> [12:09:03 AM] Shub: okay let me chk above address with mailchamp
> [1:14:53 AM] Dibbs: Thanks

----------


## Arkadi

Edit Post stopped working?  Whenever I hit edit post the window comes up blank, so I must go back, copy my original, hit edit, re-format any code content manually, put new code tags, then save, which does indeed update the original post.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi,




> Edit Post stopped working? ...



*No*. As far as I know it never started working properly.  :Smilie: .. at least not always_...
_...That is a very old issue.. 
https://www.excelforum.com/suggestio...is-broken.html
http://www.excelforum.com/exceltip-c...ens-when_.html
I think all Tech Team , Management and all Mods, Admins etc know about it. Most people have given up reporting it and use the Work a rounds by instinct..
Alan

----------


## Arkadi

Thanks Alan.  I knew there were some issues, had just never seen this specific behaviour before, but sorry if I repeated an old issue.  I will work around it as well from now on  :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Arkadi




> I knew there were some issues, had just never seen this specific behaviour before, ...



It is annoyingly inconsistent, sometime it never happens for ages  then the Blxxdy thing happens every time you try do anything  :Frown:    I have not been able to notice any consistent factors influencing it, other than there is a greater chance for it to happen, the bigger your original post is. 
 My posts are often quite long, so I notice it most. 
Some people who have posted for years with smaller posts have never experienced it .






> .. but sorry if I repeated an old issue...



No worries!  The 3 Off Topic Sub Forums where these things tend to be reported   , _...
( Suggestions for Improvement , 
The Water Cooler,
 ExcelTip.com Feedback / Comments / Suggestions 
https://www.excelforum.com/suggestions-for-improvement/ 
https://www.excelforum.com/the-water-cooler/ 
https://www.excelforum.com/exceltip-...s-suggestions/    ) 
_...do not move anything like as quickly as the main Forums. So if you have an issue it is always worth scrolling through the first few pages in those three Sub Forums first to see if an issue is already reported. It does no harm then to Reply to an existing Issue Thread to bring the issue back up if it is currently affecting you.

Alan
 :Smilie:

----------

